
Making GitLab Better for Large Open Source Projects - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/01/15/making-gitlab-better-for-large-open-source-projects/
======
sytse
We would love to discuss the features people need to run large open source
projects here or on our issue trackers.

------
jobvandervoort
Let us know if you have any questions or comments.

